# New guy question on correct router bit for this profile



## WMGAZ (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello, I am completely new to routing so please forgive my ignorance!

I have a rental home and the previous renter somehow made a drawer front on a bathroom vanity disappear. 

I've bought a router and a package of router bits but I don't think I have the proper bit.

The profile (pictures attached) has two stepped-down levels with the inner/top level extending 1/2" into the wood face and it is 1/8" deep; and the outer/bottom level extending 1/4" into the face and it is also 1/8" deep. The profile edges are rounded (not hard right angles) where they transition from horizontal to vertical. I'm sure my terminology is all wrong, sorry!

I think I need a router bit like the one I've drawn. Please steer me in the right direction!

Thank you for your time.
(edited by moderator to help with photos)


----------



## WMGAZ (Sep 27, 2021)

Or would I just first run a 1/2" pass 1/8" deep around the perimeter, then run a 1/4" pass another 1/8" deep. Essentially separating the 1/2" and 1/4" sections of the bit I drew into two separate bits?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That was probably done with a shaper but no reason you can't do it with a router. How many drawers are there? If it's only 2-3 you could just make new drawer fronts with whatever bit you find that you like and they'll all match.


----------



## WMGAZ (Sep 27, 2021)

difalkner said:


> That was probably done with a shaper but no reason you can't do it with a router. How many drawers are there? If it's only 2-3 you could just make new drawer fronts with whatever bit you find that you like and they'll all match.


I thought of just obliterating the current profiles on all drawers & doors with a new profile but there are several false drawer fronts fixed in place and then I'll be getting into disassembly of this whole old vanity and it's just not worth it. I'm trying to create 1 new drawer front to match the others as close as possible and then the whole vanity will be painted white. I'm pretty sure I can replicate the 1/2" & 1/4" profiles with right angles with the bits I have. There won't be a radius but I can probably cheat on that with a bead of caulk. Prime it all and paint it and you'll probably never notice. I'll do one more trip to the hardware store to see what I can find....


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum.
when you say it is a "rental home"; are you the owner or renter ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You need a double roman ogee bit. Trying to find one to match the profile will take longer than making two drawer fronts. When you make the front to avoid chips showing be sure to start on the short sides first.
Yonico Router Bits Edge Forming Classical Roman Ogee 9/16-Inch 1/2-Inch Shank 13124 - - AmazonSmile.

These bits come in all sizes and prices. You don't need an expensive bit for what you will be doing.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

That's not a double roman ogee profile. I believe you can make the profile with a properly sized core box bit on a router table. Two set-ups would be required but should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## WMGAZ (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I am the owner of the house and my renter for the past 6 years moved out August 31st. He was really hard on the house and the missing drawer front was only one of the issues. I decided that I was spending entirely too much time worrying about matching the router profile so I just gave it a standard rounded edge. Doesn't match but it will be good enough once it's all painted Swiss Coffee white. I stopped short of just replacing the vanity because I have to have it ready for a new renter this Friday, October 1st. Next year I'll be replacing the 2 bathroom vanities and kitchen cabinets. But now I'm looking for new things to rout!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I doubt a renter will be too concerned if the profiles do not match, especially as the home was previously rented.

There are always odd bits to be found.


----------



## plink53 (Nov 28, 2009)

WMGAZ said:


> Thank you everyone. I am the owner of the house and my renter for the past 6 years moved out August 31st. He was really hard on the house and the missing drawer front was only one of the issues. I decided that I was spending entirely too much time worrying about matching the router profile so I just gave it a standard rounded edge. Doesn't match but it will be good enough once it's all painted Swiss Coffee white. I stopped short of just replacing the vanity because I have to have it ready for a new renter this Friday, October 1st. Next year I'll be replacing the 2 bathroom vanities and kitchen cabinets. But now I'm looking for new things to rout!
> 
> View attachment 399690


Not sure if including company websites are allowed but I've used OrbitTools, Orbit Tool Works – Custom Router Bits & Shaper Cutters – Custom Made Router Bits and Shaper Cutters For Less, three times for specialized router bits. I live in a Pacific Northwest house built in 1906 with what I believe is original molding around doors and windows. The bits aren't cheap or inexpensive but they do take a few weeks to be manufactured. Here's the first one I had done (2.6" diameter) along with a constructed corner made out of Hemlock (Doug Fir too expensive but was used for the original trim, also glued two pieces together for the test run). Cut it in one pass using a feeder (at least a hundred feet of it!).


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

A) You might have been able to find a ready made drawer front online.
B) With a router, there are all kinds of cool patterns you can come up with by combining different bits in multiple passes. In other words, build up the complex patterns with a number of simple profiles that are added together with different offsets and heights. This is what Chris Itin was suggesting.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @plink53


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @plink53 .

Congratulations on your first post since 2009. I trust the forum has been of benefit....


----------



## Wooden Dreams (Aug 7, 2021)

WMGAZ said:


> Hello, I am completely new to routing so please forgive my ignorance!
> 
> I have a rental home and the previous renter somehow made a drawer front on a bathroom vanity disappear.
> 
> ...


There's several ways to go about it. You might purchase a bit with the same pattern. Or use a round nose bit, flute bit, 


WMGAZ said:


> Hello, I am completely new to routing so please forgive my ignorance!
> 
> I have a rental home and the previous renter somehow made a drawer front on a bathroom vanity disappear.
> 
> ...


There are ways to go about this. You might purchase the bit. But you may only use this bit only one time. You may be better off to use a Round Bull bit, Cove bit, Flute bit or Bowl/Dish bit. And use several passes (sneaking up each pass) on the router table to get your formed shape. This is what I would do if it's a one time usage. If you don't have a router table to use, do you have a guide fence that attaches to the router?

For this pattern, may have been done on a Shaper Routing table with a pattern cutter knife, if done at a cabinet shop.

I looked though three of the catalogs I have Grizzly, Whiteside and MLCS. Did not see the specific bit your looking for.


----------

